#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Кто хочет поритритничать на славу?

## BODHIPBAHA

Вот тут, рядом с Рижской трассой есть Дом бревенчатый в отличном состоянии, можно жить весь год. В доме русская печь, 15 соток участок, вкусная колодезная вода. Хорошие соседи. Живописная местность: дом на берегу озера, рядом еще 2 озера. Лес, грибы, ягоды, охота, рыбалка, отличные дороги к дому. 300-375 км от Москвы, Риги, Санкт-Петербурга, Твери. В 20 км. город Западная Двина.

http://www.map.tver.ru/1km_rastr/show.asp?pgn=221

Есть желающие там пожить или еще как это место поиспользовать на БВЖС?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Для особо продвинутых практиков можно провести интернет и подключить спутниковое ТВ...

В качестве Бонуса - сковородка Наропы, на которой он жарил рыбу и отпускал назад в воду...
 :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Почём удовольствие??????
Я бы с радостью..............

----------

